# My birth story at 36 weeks and pics!



## xxchloexx

Well i've only had a chance to do this now, i've been busy being a mummy :flower:
So my little girl is a week old today , i had her last Saturday at 8.22, it has flew in!!
So heres my birth story which i have to admit , couldn't have gone better!

Friday evening myself and OH went shopping , I wanted to get a birthing ball and some other bits and pieces, so we head back home and blow up the ball , I sat on it for about 10 seconds and said I would start my bouncing next week... How wrong I was!!
So about half eleven I head to bed, We DTD :blush:, And sleepy time begun.

At around 1.30am I wake up with back pain.. nothing to bad but enough to keep me awake. So i get up and walk around for an hour, its getting worse and worse, so I decide to try distract myself and am bent down looking for my phone charger so I can go on Babyandbump! Next thing I feel a little gush , I run to the toilet and my waters are slowly leaking, So I wake up OH and tell him THIS IS IT!!

So 3:30am I get to my mams house and try to get a few things for the baby and myself, I hadnt even got my bag packed :dohh: Pains were coming 1 every 5 mins.. Still not really bad, lasting about 40 secs , all in my back.
Once a contraction was over I was able to laugh so I didnt think I could be far along..

We stay for a cuppa and get to the hospital at 4:30 .. Im checked and 2cms!
Im progressing fast and the pains are getting more intense, I asked for some pain relief, they checked me again and I was 3 cms.. So they bring me to the labour ward... I have the gas and air while waiting for the epidural. Total back labour. Gas and air just made me feel drunk as soon as I stopped it. Weirddd feeling but it did take the edge off and gave me somthing to think of.
About 5:40am I get the epidural, a low dose, I can still feel pressure but its not bad.

I have an hour of relaxing and being able to talk to OH without saying owowowow :haha: Then at 8:00am I have LOTS of pressure, I said I need to push! She checked me and I was 10cms!!
So I start pushing, feels like I'm having a massive poo!! Her head was out after 5 mins , and a couple more pushes and she was born!! She slid out and the nurse caught her :flower:

Checked her over and everything was fine, she was weighed and was 7.3lb!!!
A great weight for 36 weeks.
She has LOADSSS of hair!! and looks just like daddy.
Here she is baby Kara...
Born 8.22am on 11th February.




So I didnt need any stitches and my labour wasnt half as bad as i expected. I shoudnt have been so scared. When its happening you honestly just go with it and it all happens so quick!
Hope you all have great labour experiences and I look forward to reading all you're birth stories! :kiss:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations!! Sounds like you handled labour very well. Well done, she's absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## RBurnett

Congratulations, a lovely birth story. She is gorgeous xx


----------



## happygal

congratulations x


----------



## Biddylee

Congratulations!!


----------



## Hopipolla

Congratulations. Was she your first?


----------



## Amber4

Congrats again lovely xx


----------



## Tink81

Woo hoo! Congrats! :)


----------



## angels3..

Congrats x x


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Congrats!! 
She is so cute!
Wonderful story :flower:


----------



## Clara cluck

Yay! Good to hear a hugely positive birth story :)

Your little one is beautiful, congratulations! Well done x


----------



## Babyvoisey

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## HayleyZahra

What a lovely story!

She is so perfect, and i lover her outfit! shes gorgeous!
I wish you both the best

xxxx


----------



## OriginalDoll

Congratulations!!


----------



## Belie

Congratulations!! Aww she's a cutie!  look at that lovely hair x


----------



## simoneandbump

Congratulations, she's gorgeous! I hope my labours like yours haha!! x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, congratulations! She's beautiful! And what a fantastic weight for 36 weeks :D

XxX


----------



## sarahloulou

Oh hun congratulations what a cutie pie x


----------



## lalitas charm

Congratulations!! She's lovely :flower:


----------



## emzilouu

aww hun shes gorgeous! congratulations! xxx


----------



## MrsGemmaRose

sooo adorable congrats xxxx


----------



## babybambi

Congratulations, I love that last picture she looks adorable!


----------



## XxhappylassxX

Congratulations sounds like you had a great experience! :D


----------



## Nadialew

Congrats!


----------



## jds2011

congrats xx


----------



## youngmommy2

congrats she is gorgeous! and nice sized!


----------



## Noelle610

Lovely story and beautiful baby!


----------



## sparsh

congratulations. she is so gorgeous.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations x


----------



## SnowWhite90

omg congrats!!!! 


I hope its me next!! Getting anxious!!
Kara is beautiful xxx


----------



## firsttimetry

she is SO cute!! and what a lovely birth story. big congratulations!! xx


----------



## chellelou21

congratulations!


----------



## natalie h

She is so beautiful, well done! Glad all went well. Look at all that hair, wow. Just gorgeous xx


----------



## carly_mummy2b

What a lovely story and cara was a fantastic weight x x


----------



## disney doll

congratulations xx


----------



## Scamp

Congratulations, she's a cutie :flower: xx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## lovemybabaa

*Congrats  xx*


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------

